# Looking for Sci-Fi books



## Skyblue (Feb 13, 2016)

I'll make this rather short- I'm looking for Sci-Fi books. Preferably, I'd like them to be closer to hard-sci-fi (going for a more realistic feel, of things that might actually happen, rather then crazy space epics of alien races) and also with a rather serious tone and atmosphere. Also, I'm really into space and all that jazz, so the more black holes and wormholes the merrier. 
Think 2001: SO, Interstellar (minus the love parts haha) and the such. 

I'm going on a book-shopping spree tomorrow, so recommend away!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ender's Game.


----------



## vhtforme (Feb 13, 2016)

Leviathan Wakes by James S.A. Corey. The TV series the Expanse is pretty cool adaptation of the book.


----------



## Dana (Feb 13, 2016)

Arthur Clark has several good books. 2001 had prequels too.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 16, 2016)

Anything by Alistair Reynolds. The Culture series by Ian M. Banks. Engines of Light series by Ken MacLeod.


----------



## cult (Feb 16, 2016)

Stanislaw Lem and Philipp K. Dick should be on your list.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Feb 16, 2016)

My favorite for many years has been "the Mote in God's Eye" - and the rest of the series. It's hard Sci fi, but is plot heavy as opposed to technical heavy bull.....


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 16, 2016)

Echoing leviathan wakes. The whole time I read it I was going "oh man this should be a movie or something".


----------



## mcleanab (Feb 16, 2016)

CONTACT by Carl Sagan. The book exceeds the movie by lightyears... one of the best books I've ever read regardless of genre...


----------



## Malkav (Feb 16, 2016)

Brave New World
Vurt
Ubik

loved those three


----------



## thedonal (Feb 16, 2016)

AxeHappy said:


> Anything by Alistair Reynolds. The Culture series by Ian M. Banks. Engines of Light series by Ken MacLeod.



Yep.

Go getcherself Revelation Space by Alastair Reynolds. In fact, get Chasm City too. Then follow from there.

Great stuff!


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 17, 2016)

thedonal said:


> Yep.
> 
> Go getcherself Revelation Space by Alastair Reynolds. In fact, get Chasm City too. Then follow from there.
> 
> Great stuff!



Yep yep.

His new series, "Poseidon's Children," is pretty good. Less good than Revelation Space in my opinion, but still pretty awesome.

Dude used to be an astrophysicist, so when he wants to go hard sci-fi, he does his homework. Also helps that he can really write and do plot, it's not just physics-porn.

Iain M Banks was the best. Personal favourites would be "Excession" and "The Hydrogen Sonata." The ship Minds are brilliant. The _Mistake Not..._'s full name is a pretty epic reveal at the end of "Hydrogen."

Also I just found out that SpaceX have named their two autonomous landing barges for their space program after Culture ships. This brings a very big smile to my face.


----------



## thedonal (Feb 17, 2016)

Varcolac said:


> Yep yep.
> 
> His new series, "Poseidon's Children," is pretty good. Less good than Revelation Space in my opinion, but still pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


 
I am a bit behind on my Sci-Fi reading. I have had a long phase of poor attention span and throwing myself at tough books in that time- Umberto Eco and so on.

Will check more Reynolds out tho. Pushing Ice is a good one- amazingly realistic hard sci-fi with believable characters and situations.

Ian M. Banks (and his non sci fi worl) was amazing. Some of it really tough to get through and super grim stuff too- the cannibal bit in Consider Phlebas is horrifying to the point of nightmares! 

I do love the ship names and personalities tho.


----------



## jwade (Feb 17, 2016)

Bob Shaw's 'Land and Overland' trilogy is amazing.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 18, 2016)

thedonal said:


> I am a bit behind on my Sci-Fi reading. I have had a long phase of poor attention span and throwing myself at tough books in that time- Umberto Eco and so on.
> 
> Will check more Reynolds out tho. Pushing Ice is a good one- amazingly realistic hard sci-fi with believable characters and situations.
> 
> ...



Alastair Reynolds: new book out in September.

Approaching Pavonis Mons by balloon: Revenger

I am excite.


----------



## Fraz666 (Feb 19, 2016)

Isaac Asimov is my favourite


----------

